# Identificando diodo zener en corto en fuente de alimentacion



## Power-off (Jul 9, 2013)

Un Saludos señores, podrian ayudarme con lo siguiente, un amigo me trajo una maquina para costura digital, y la fuente no funciona. La fuente es del tipo conmutada, en el primario tiene un K3562 http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet2/c/0hg5ar88eelsfjywckuyul23063y.pdf fallado, pero tambien hay un zener  entre las patitas gate y source que esta en corto y logro leer lo siguiente b.18 en el zener, pero en la tienda electronica no lo tienen. Podrian ayudarme con un reemplazo? ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 9, 2013)

Hola caro Porwer-off , !saludos cordiales amigo! el diodo zener conectado entre gate y sourse es de 18 Voltios y sirve como protecciõn del MOSFET K3562 contra excesso de VGS. Yo recomiendo que canbie el CI controlador PWM por otro nuevo , es gran la possibilidad de falha del . Quando usteds testear la fuente conecte una lampara incandescente de 100W en serie con la Rede , en caso de pane la lampara se aciende plenamiente  y usteds tiene la chance de buscar el erro sin los molestos efectos pirotecnicos y explotones de la fuente .
Ese teste preliminar es con la fuente en vacio o mejor sin su carga ,Se tudo anda bien quite la lampara y conecte la carga ( circuito que el alimanta). 
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu mantenimento !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Power-off (Jul 9, 2013)

Muchas gracias Daniel Lopes. Agradesco mucho tu ayuda y tomare muy en cuenta tus sugerencias a la hora de probar la fuente!


----------

